# Virtuous demnächst im CineStar Mainz



## Enduro Doc (12. Februar 2008)

Der Bike-Film "Virtuous" (www.ionatefilms.com) soll demnächst (wahrscheinlich Mitte April) im CineStar Mainz auf der großen Leinwand gezeigt werden. Neue infos werden dann auf der Cinestar Mainz Homepage (www.cinestar.de) zu finden sein wenn alles geklärt und geregelt  ist.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Februar 2008)

kuhl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (13. Februar 2008)

ich bin auf jedenfall am Start.
Bike on


----------



## Thomas (27. Februar 2008)

ich auch


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Februar 2008)

Hätte ja auch Böcke. Gibts mittlerweile schon nen genaueren Termin?


----------



## SK7WALK3R (21. März 2008)

Der Vorverkauf hat begonnen  

http://cinestar.de/de/kinos-lokal/mainz-cinestar/filme-events/events/virtous-kinotour-mainz/


----------



## Tolpan76 (22. März 2008)

Karten gibt es aber dummerweise nur im Kino direkt, nicht online. Fragt den Kerl an der Kasse einfach nach dem MTB-Film. Mit Virtuous konnte der nicht allzuviel anfangen .
Die Karte kostet übrigens 7,50  

Grüße
Christian ... Der schon Karten hat


----------



## SK7WALK3R (22. März 2008)

Seit gestern kann man auch online Karten kaufen.


----------



## Mexicansativa (22. März 2008)

Manno fliege am 27.04 nach Menorca sorry hatte ja zugesagt bin aber von Mitte April ausgegangen.
Wünche aber allen die hin gehen viel Spaß.

P.S. Läuft er vieleicht auch noch an nem anderem Termin?
MFG Dennis


----------



## thto (23. März 2008)

Tolpan76 schrieb:


> Karten gibt es aber dummerweise nur im Kino direkt, nicht online. Fragt den Kerl an der Kasse einfach nach dem MTB-Film. Mit Virtuous konnte der nicht allzuviel anfangen .
> Die Karte kostet übrigens 7,50 
> 
> Grüße
> Christian ... Der schon Karten hat



konnte die tickets nur am empfang an der info kaufen


----------



## Härtner (29. März 2008)

Habe mir mein Ticket Online bestellt und muss jetzt mein Ticket ausdrucken. Bezahlt wird per Lastschrift und SSl- System


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (29. März 2008)

Härtner schrieb:


> Habe mir mein Ticket Online bestellt und muss jetzt mein Ticket ausdrucken. Bezahlt wird per Lastschrift und SSl- System



Hatte probleme beim ausdrucken. Wie gings bei dir??


----------



## Härtner (29. März 2008)

Perfekt musst zwar den Drucker von meiner Mutter holen weil ich keinen hatte, aber hat super geklappt. Alles klar lesbar


Einfach den Link jemanden anderen schicken, der dir das dann ausdruckt

den Link hast ja per Mail bekommen


lg chris


----------



## f.topp (30. März 2008)

es ging dann irgendwie, hab aber für meine 2 tickets auf drei seiten verteilt. 
lg frank


----------



## Härtner (31. März 2008)

Mhm die tickets sollten aber jeweils alleine auf einer A4 Seite stehen


----------



## Der Biber (4. April 2008)

hi ihr Leutz,
ich bin auch mit em Kumpel am Start. Karten ham wir im Kino gekauft.
Schaun wir mal ob wir die Bude voll bekommen????
bis dann
Simon


----------



## Der Biber (4. April 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hätte ja auch Böcke. Gibts mittlerweile schon nen genaueren Termin?




ja den gibts: 28.04.2008 in Mainz
see you 
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (8. April 2008)

Das Team Cycle Planet ist natürlich auch dabei


----------



## Raschauer (9. April 2008)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Das Team Cycle Planet ist natürlich auch dabei



Na dann wünsch ma en schönes BÜGGÜ 

Bin mit Jasmin auch da 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## X-Präsi (9. April 2008)

hab auch schon karten  (danke Thomas P.  )


----------



## vasco (16. April 2008)

Hab ich das richtig gelesen.
Der Film hat eine Lauflänge von nur 35 Minuten.
Nicht gerade viel, oder?


----------



## Steinhummer (16. April 2008)

Wir rücken ebenfalls an, und zwar im Familienverbund!

St.


----------



## darkie (17. April 2008)

So kurz vor der Premiere noch ein Exklusiv-Interview mit den Machern: http://www.flowzone.ch/index.php?c=news&id=483


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. April 2008)

So, einige der Gravity Pilots kommen auch. Zum Teil konnte sogar der weibliche Anhang überzeugt werden 
Wird bestimmt gut!


----------



## juweb (26. April 2008)

Gestern Dresden war einfach super! Hingehen, geniessen!!!


----------



## Härtner (29. April 2008)

Er war nicht schlecht


----------

